
Ask HN: How to Understand a Meeting? - 0x54MUR41
Hi guys,<p>I have a problem when I am on meeting. I don&#x27;t understand what are being discussed on meeting. I have read the material before the meeting. People are so fast when talking each other.<p>Any advice?
======
cimmanom
Are these meeting being held in your native language?

~~~
0x54MUR41
Yes

